# Some HRC fun



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome photos! gets me "fired up"!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Great pictures!! Really like the one of Breeze taking off for the mark.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the second one as well--Jodi caught B's ears mid-flap!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome photos! Breeze looks like she's in the middle of a bout of ZOOMIES!  

Where was this at? We're not far from Guelph and we'd love to come watch sometime. Oh, and hopefully you'll make it to the Ontario meet in Brampton on Feb 20 or 21st!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The picnic trials for Luther Marsh HRC (UKC), and Horseshoe HRC(CKC) are held at Valens Conservation Area, on the third and fourth Sundays of the month all winter. Valens is on Hwy #97, between Hwy 6 and Cambridge, so wouldn't be that far for you at all. The fun begins at 9am and there is a hot lunch available for sale as well. It sounds like the weather is going to be great this weekend, so we will be planning to have a fun day with the Horseshoe event.

The meet up sounds like fun, but my crew will be up at the Markham fairground that weekend doing the showdog thing!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool photos! Can't wait to get back at it, but looking at the photos, weather is not a good enough excuse! Breeze is sooo cute....must be the name, I have a Breeze too! If I get a good enough tax return (hoping more than expecting) I am going to get a Zinger Winger. Will make training alone easier.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Weather is no excuse (unless it is icy and unsafe!) It wasn't too bad that day--I could take off my gloves to handle the gun!

Zingers are a great training tool when you don't have a willing bunch of throwers regularly enough. We're rather loyal to them in my HRC club--our past president is the Zinger Winger guy!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

For a second there it looked like you were taking part in a Upland Test.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats awesome stuff..thanks for posting the pics!

Jeff


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great picture! I love her ear flip in the second picture!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> For a second there it looked like you were taking part in a Upland Test.


Yeah it does almost look like the walkup portion--but in Ontario we'd be in full-on Blaze Orange!

It was a finished set-up, and for a change they had us standing to shoot as if we had been surprised by birds before we could get in the blind, instead of the usual sitting on the bucket routine. We had a walkup to a poison bird blind, and after we got the blind turned to shoot a double, picked up the birds and then ran a second blind over the memory bird fall.


----------

